# Illusione "2" Burn and Review!



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

*CiCAR Review - Illusione "2"*

Illusione produces great cigars...I love the CG:4 and now THIS little torpedo is another winner. Starts off smoth and rich, burns even and cool, get additional flavor through the middle, and finishes strong (smoked too fast by me - only a 1 hour lunch!). Didn't get a pic of the end result  Trust me, good stuff!

Love these Nicaraguans!!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

I couldn't agree with you more. Illusione puts out some QUALITY sticks. My fav is the 888. Never fails. Nice Pics. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

love the #2's


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice.. i heard great thing about this cigar


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

nice little smoke


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice review,i have had the 88 and cg4 they were great.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Those are fantastic. Have a box sleeping right now....


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks good... I'll have to pick up a few when I get some time/cash.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice review. Stil waiting for my first Illusione! :mumbles:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah those illusiones are great and tasty
i have a sampler coming in the mail and cant wait


----------



## cjd-uk (Jan 7, 2008)

> Nice review. Stil waiting for my first Illusione!


Me too, trouble is, finding a supplier who will ship to the UK.
Any ideas anyone?

Colin


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

illusionse are amazing as I said before the best cigar to hit the shelves since the tats


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

yea, thats the only Illusione i've tried (seeing that my local B&M doesnt carry em ), but it was an outstanding stick!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

amateurke said:


> Nice review. Stil waiting for my first Illusione! :mumbles:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Those are fantastic. Have a box sleeping right now....


Crap wake em up Ron---:arghhhh:

If you have yet to try the MK's--Do It--Just Do It ---You won't regret it---Webby's got me hooked---


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

The one #2 i had was REALLY disappointing. All the other Illusione's ive had(88, 888, f9) have all been great. Ill have to revisit the #2 next time i find some.


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Sounds impressive. Wish I'd seen these locally. Would love to fire one up.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Illusione's are no illusion...they're the real deal!!!:dribble::dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

The #2 is one of my current favorites!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I've only had the 888,going to have to get a #2


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Good looking smoke.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Great cigar:dribble:*


----------

